# Handmade stool (No power tools)



## Deanoside (Dec 1, 2017)

I wanted to try something a little different so I decided to make a stool only using hand Tools.So far so good .I have a piece of mahogany I was thinking of using for the top I think it would look good with the light wood and a nice oil finish

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2017)

Cool! Looking forward to seeing it finished

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey Dean, I guess I missed this, well done, make sure to post final pics...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Dec 8, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Hey Dean, I guess I missed this, well done, make sure to post final pics...


Will do


----------



## frankp (Jan 3, 2018)

I dig that design a lot. Looking forward to the final.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Jan 3, 2018)

frankp said:


> I dig that design a lot. Looking forward to the final.


I posted finished pics in completed section

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

